

'Back to the Mac' Official Apple Livestream - koichi
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/event/index.html

======
tvon
Re: the Air... Man, Apple has balls.

The 11.6" is interesting, note it's 720p exactly (1366x768). Note also he said
he sees it as the "future of the macbook", and the future of the macbook has
no obviously removable/upgradable HDD (it's like RAM on the motherboard, so
maybe it will somehow be upgradable).

People who didn't like Apple products yesterday aren't going to like them
today either, but it's interesting stuff...

edit:

Flash storage ranges from 64 gigs to 256 gigs (depending on size/choices).

~~~
thaumaturgy
I _really_ (honestly) can't wait to see how they do in the market, because the
prices are so steep compared to the metrics that other people look at when
shopping for laptops (display size, storage, speed). I don't even think Apple
is gouging here; the unibody construction and flash storage are both pretty
expensive.

So, Apple is pretty much saying, "Yeah, price, we're really not gonna compete
on that" ... if that ends up working out well for them, that could be an
interesting signal to other companies.

~~~
lzw
Apple is growing Mac sales at significantly higher rates than the rest of the
PC market. Apple has been competitive with others on prices for about 20
years.

Apple doesn't compete on the low end of the market. The people who think Apple
is expensive are the people who compare an ATOM internet pad to a Macbook Pro
and think they are both the same value because they are both "laptops".

~~~
thaumaturgy
Well, shit, I had no idea that I compared Atom "internet pad"s to Macbook Pros
that way.

Thanks for the valuable insight!

Bah, commenting on HN is a complete waste of time anymore.

~~~
lzw
It totally is. You express anything that goes against the rigid leftist
freetard ideology and you get voted down and people start putting words in
your mouth, like you just did. (If you read my actual post, I never said you
said that.)

------
mlinsey
Multi-touch gestures, App store, home screens, full-screen apps, auto save,
auto resume apps when launched.

As long as the App Store isn't the only way to put software on my Mac, sounds
like a great idea to me.

~~~
bconway
_As long as the App Store isn't the only way to put software on my Mac, sounds
like a great idea to me._

That will be in Lion + 1. Gotta warm the users up to it, first.

~~~
lzw
People assume apple wants absolute control. They don't. They want absolutely
great user experiences. Personal Computers are a different category from
mobile devices. Apple keeps your mobile device safe, but lets you browse any
website you want, because the damage is minimal. On your computer, apple lets
you do whatever you want.

~~~
bconway
_Apple keeps your mobile device safe_

Which sounds like a pretty good selling point for future Macs, no?

~~~
lzw
They are a different class of product. I would not be surprised for apple to
allow a parental control to lock a given mac down to just appstore apps. This
is a nice feature.

Since steve jobs explicitly said this is not going to be the only way to
install software, all this speculation is dishonest.

The funny thing is, he shouldn't have had to say that. You should know apple
well enough (Rather than listen to the nonsense from the nondevelopers who are
bosting page views by bashing apple) to know that apple would never force
people to only buy mac software via the appstore.

------
chrisbolt
Finally, a plus/maximize button that does something I want it to.

------
mbateman
Wow, there's going to be a Mac app store.

EDIT: Looks more or less like iTunes. No word on the submission or approval
process. Steve said something (can't remember what exactly) that indicated
that this wasn't going to be the only way to get apps.

~~~
CountHackulus
So basically it looks like it's going to be a package manager on a unix-like
system with a pretty front end and review from people I don't care about.

~~~
iloveponies
On that note, I am interested to see how long it takes for open source
projects to get onto the Apple sanctioned store, but also for someone to
create a clone of it (like Cydia, somewhat)

------
ezy
Oh look, a netbook.

But 1.4G? Really? I love how they keep saying "fast processor" in the
presentation, where "fast processor" is apparently two steps backwards in CPU
technology. :-) The GPU is decent, however.

Is it me, or does anyone else see the point? I hope this isn't the "future of
notebooks", because that future would seem to be anemic performance.

~~~
ugh
I don't care about speed as long as I don't notice it. What the MBA has is
probably enough for the vast majority of users, only the RAM seems weak to me.

~~~
ezy
You're going to notice 1.4G. Anyone who has taken more than 1000 photos and
has put them in iphoto is going to notice 1.4G, or actually tried to _use_
garageband is going to notice 1.4G.

------
nerdyworm
<http://live.gizmodo.com/>

flash stream.

------
martythemaniak
Since getting a macbook, I've found the window management in OS X to be
terribly confusing (Xmonad is easier to understand IMO), so I'm looking
forward to seeing how the new window management features work. Hopefully this
will solve my gripes.

~~~
akamaka
_Xmonad is easier to understand IMO_

Ooh, that's harsh, but I feel your pain. If you like tiling, though, you may
want to check this out (although I don't use it):
<http://www.mizage.com/divvy/>

------
Tycho
I keep thinking Apple (2000- present) is like The Beatles of my time. A streak
of brilliance that will never be duplicated.

~~~
philwelch
I think that comparison flatters The Beatles.

------
younata
Who all is providing a liveblog?

Some of us are in public places w/o headphones, I'd prefer to read it than to
watch it.

~~~
ajaxian
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/live-from-apples-back-
to-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/live-from-apples-back-to-the-mac-
event/)

------
ojbyrne
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/apple-to-livestream-
todays-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/apple-to-livestream-todays-event-
to-apple-devices-
only/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29)

Apple says "Safari on Snow Leopard or IOS 3 or above only." There's a link
there on how to get it on other computers.

------
oomkiller
Doesn't seem to work for me in Chrome, works fine in Webkit/Safari. Here's the
direct URL: <http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/sl.m3u8>

~~~
kreek
Heh, I tried Chrome for the last event and got the same "check back later"
message and though it was too busy. I didn't even see the 'Streaming video
requires Safari 4 or 5 on Mac OS X Snow Leopard or Safari on iOS 3 or later'
message.

Would a Flash fallback kill them ;)

------
zdw
Spec on the Air are up: <http://www.apple.com/macbookair/specs.html>

Factory upgradable processors, SSD, and memory (to 4GB).

------
tvon
Facetime on OSX is expected but huge.

~~~
eli
I don't really get it. Why is this a big deal?

~~~
tvon
Because every Mac laptop and iMac for the past ~3 (?) years has shipped with a
built-in camera.

edit: To be clear, "huge" is relative, it's a big deal for the potential
legitimacy of Facetime since the potential user base just grew quite a bit.

~~~
eli
But iChat has already done video conferencing on macs for some time, right?
(Not to mention skype.) So this is different because it can also connect to
iPhones, provided the iPhone user is on WiFi. Doesn't seem too useful to me.

Now, if they announced that Facetime would work over the cell network, at
least that would be something new.

~~~
tvon
> _So this is different because it can also connect to iPhones (...)_

That's exactly why I think it's a big deal.

There are already techs/apps/whatever that let people video chat and video
chat with phones, but Apple has a pretty good track record at exposing this
kind of thing in a way such that non-techies actually use it.

~~~
eli
Video chat with people who have new iPhones and are connected to WiFi is a
thing lots of people want to do?

~~~
tvon
I'm speaking in terms of FaceTime as a feature of the iPhone. As an iChat/OSX
feature it is not remarkable, but as a iPhone 4 feature, you now have a
significant pool of people you can now video chat with that you couldn't
before (through Facetime).

------
sahillavingia
My notes (from a UI/iOS guy's view):
[http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/20/notes-from-
apples-b...](http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/20/notes-from-apples-back-
to-the-mac-keynote/)

------
oneplusone
No word on Lion having a new Finder app. It is once of the main reasons I
prefer Windows over Mac.

As an aside, the Mac App store is actually one of the ideas I applied to YC
with. Guess that has no hope now.

~~~
msbarnett
They just re-wrote the Finder for Snow Leopard, so that was a bit of an
unlikely wish.

------
saturdaysaint
It will be interesting to see if these 10.7 multitouch features work on my 3
1/2 year old Macbook Pro. Recent multitouch feature additions haven't worked,
so I'm not terribly hopeful.

~~~
sandipc
pretty sure multitouch requires hardware support. The last gen non-unibody MBP
is the oldest model to support most multitouch gestures (more than just two
finger scrolling, which has been around for at least 4 years)

------
jonhendry
App store in 90 days. Submissions accepted starting in November.

~~~
demallien
Yeah. I'd write a longer comment, but I now have a hard deadline to get my Mac
app finished. Thank you Apple!

------
nphase
Has always worked for me on the iPad. Funny, how that works out.

------
martythemaniak
Great, Quicktime. If only it were available in a more open format, like Flash.

~~~
onedognight
ffmpeg supports Apple's live streaming format which _is_ open.

~~~
mambodog
As for a player, I believe there is support for it in the VLC nightlies.

~~~
Keyframe
Just tried it, it doesn't have support in it.

~~~
yesbabyyes
It works, for me, in mplayer:

mplayer <http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/sl.m3u8>

